# Maligus the Puppet Master



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Maligus is a cold-hearted man. He got tired of selling puppets at his puppet shop, and decided he needed to do something new. After experimenting, he found a way to steal souls. He decided that he would try this out on the next person who came in, and to say the least, it worked. But not only did he steal the soul of the customer, they were also turned into a puppet. He really enjoyed this, and decided to make any army of mindless puppets. Abakada, his monkey, was given orders by him to make music on the streets with his grinder, attracting people over to give Maligus money, and the he would turn them into puppets. Abakada slowely grinds his grinder on the cold streets, as Maligus's army expands........


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is some close-ups of Maligus's face.
Puppet Master pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's creepy. The little puppet is kind of cute, though.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Uber creepy. Great idea.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice!! Very original. I still hate puppets.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good Ty
yup a creepy kinda set-up


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, this is probably the most time consuming prop that I have made, but the motor linkages are surprising not very hard.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Tyler  I was originally going to build a similar prop like this but ran out of time. But at least now I feel better knowing SOMEONE in the haunting universe made it happen...and did a good job of it too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad you like him Ghoul Friday.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

we agree very creepy


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome job Tyler...looks great!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, cant wait to get this prop out on Halloween!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Dang Tyler, are you going to save anything for next year?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oooooh... he's creepy!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Lets hope I have some room left in the yard Rob,


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really great!!


----------

